
Show HN: Custom Filters, SQL Alerts, SQL Snippets and More Released for Cluvio - Maarius
https://blog.cluvio.com/cluvio-news-4-our-biggest-release-yet-c7d32e0d39da#.brv604v4a
======
Maarius
Hi, I'm Marius, one of the founders of Cluvio
([https://www.cluvio.com](https://www.cluvio.com)). We just released a huge
update to our SQL / R based BI platform that we wanted to share with you.

Would love to hear your feedback and thoughts!

~~~
Maarius
Original HN announcement:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12684089](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12684089)

